# Clutch Upgrade: Which Is Better?



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am thinking of upgrading my stock 1998SE to a Fidanza flywheel and high performance clutch. The last Aisen clutch I had was crap. It started slipping after about 20,000 miles. I think it was because I drove it to hard. I have tried googling for Exedy OE Replacement specs but could not find anything. Here are the only two clutch upgrade options for people on a budget like me. Which do you think is a better option? This car will be used for daily driving so it will not have heavy mods done to it. 

Option1: F1 RACING STAGE 1 CLUTCH KIT 86-99 NISSAN SENTRA 1.6L:eBay Motors (item 400076733435 end time Dec-31-09 09:28:58 PST)

Option 2:EXEDY NEW OEM CLUTCH KIT 86-99 NISSAN SENTRA 1.6L 06040:eBay Motors (item 150250561003 end time Jan-12-10 13:21:54 PST)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a clutch will suck if you don't break it in properly, doesn't matter how good, aftermarket or stock, that it is.

Do you really need a lightweight flywheel and performance clutch? The lightweight flywheel will lose all momentum between shifts making normal driving a little jolt-y.....


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like the 2nd one.... I would go with the oem clutch made by exedy/daikin clutch unless youre making all sorts of huge power which you probably are not.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

I took it easy the first 500 miles then I started driving hard. After about 1 week of hard driving, it started slipping. I have been driving like that since and I have had enough of it. I don't think I'll plan to be making crazy power. My plan is to add a headers, intake, and catback. I do want to the high rpm acceleration and increase in torque. I drove a friend Honda Civic with lighten fidanza wheel and racing clutch setup then I fell in love with the high rpm acceleration. I don't mind the jolt, I used to have a car with more torque than power and love the feeling of gluing to the seat on acceleration.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, the high rpm acceleration is the honda motor, not the lightweight flywheel. a lightweight flywheel isn't going to improve your high rpm power.

big difference between honda motors and the ga16. huge difference. (I've owned a b18c powered civic and an S2000, v6 accord and now a fit)


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

...in other words, if you get that light flywheel it has a tendency to break. The light flywheel and bad ass clutch combo will beat the shit out of your tranny. Its not really economical....


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

chimmike said:


> dude, the high rpm acceleration is the honda motor, not the lightweight flywheel. a lightweight flywheel isn't going to improve your high rpm power.
> 
> big difference between honda motors and the ga16. huge difference. (I've owned a b18c powered civic and an S2000, v6 accord and now a fit)


I thought lighten flywheel would increase performance by reducing rotation weight. For example, handle and acceleration improve when replacing with lighter wheels. I would think using a lighter flywheel would help the motor rev faster but also harder on the tranny.



zacward said:


> ...in other words, if you get that light flywheel it has a tendency to break. The light flywheel and bad ass clutch combo will beat the shit out of your tranny. Its not really economical....


It will be a streetable stage 1 clutch. A Stage 1 clutch is rated more hold slightly more torque than a stock clutch. I still don't see how it will beat the crap out of the tranny unless I'm driving it really hard. It all depends on the driver. Lighten flywheel improves acceleration but engaging the clutch in traffic would be a bit more tough.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

All Im saying is theres better places to lose weight..... http://www.sr20-forum.com/general-sr20/26289-warning-flywhl-may-leave-u-stranded.html


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

zacward said:


> All Im saying is theres better places to lose weight..... http://www.sr20-forum.com/general-sr20/26289-warning-flywhl-may-leave-u-stranded.html


Thanks for the link. That is a terrible design flywheel as everyone stated. If I do get a flywheel, I will go with a Fidanza. 

I think I would just buy a new stock flywheel and save the $300 toward a catback exhaust upgrade. Can you suggest something under $200 and not too loud?:cheers: I prefer to have my car look as stock as possible so cops do not hassle me.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

You dont need a name brand exhaust. Go to an exhaust shop and have them make a 2" or 2.5" exhaust for you using your cat and go buy a muffler you want. Its really not that expensive ans theres no need for stainless steel or titanium, aluminum exhaust pipe works just fine. 

Dont worry about the pigs, my cars loud as hell and yeah, I do get followed sometimes but just dont do anything stupid and youll be fine


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

like zacward said, a muffler shop can make an exhaust. However, if it's crush bent piping, don't waste your money. And that's what most exhaust shops do. If you want to spend the money on an exhaust, don't cheap out that way, get a mandrel bent system. It's worth it based on the R&D done for sound and quality.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

If you need mandrel bends buy some mandrel bent pipes and go to the exhaust shop.... I know bassani sells bent pipe 

After-market High Performance Exhaust - Bassani.com


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

my 2cent I got a Fidanza flywheel and felt no diffrent accepted faster rev and accel paired with a staged 3clucth wich i forgot the name im extreamly shock that the car handle just a tiny rougher then it orginal did i also had prophane or something along that line motor mounts and i do get a little vibrations but i barely notice it at all i drive it everyday to work puting in 200 miles per week and it feels smooth and confty 

I also got a catback exhaust for a good deal off ebay with a muffler that was mandrel bends

however the muff was 4in with an adjustible silencer i tested it and at 3k rpm the sound reach 94db the CA max is 95 i got a ticket for haveing a modify exhaust but i check everywhere and a lawyer check friend of family and it stated you can have a mod exhuast as long it dont exceed 95DB as someone eles stated it jst as good to have a shop make one for you and get a universal muff or find one for your car GOOD LUCK


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you for those who replied. The last reply was the most useful information. Based on your information I went ahead and bought a Fidanza flywheel with a Grip-Force Stage 1 clutch. I should've went with an Exedy clutch cuz this clutch I got looks no different than those aftermarket Aisen clutch. I also got myself a catback exhaust system. I will have the shop install it tomorrow.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

I got my car back from the shop. This was after $1000 of repairs later. My car runs so smooth and the new stage1 clutch with fidanza felt great. I have a renew interest in my car.


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

awesome dont get too carried away  lol


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

Just be sure to break it in properly for first 500 mi.(smooth shifts,shift point at about 2500rpm,no overrevving past 3000 rpm,no long steady speed driving-alternate speed if on highway) and u should be a happy camper! I know i was after i installed my JWT flywheel,HD pressure plate,clutch(which by the way is oem clutch disc)


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

STEALTHY SENTRA said:


> Just be sure to break it in properly for first 500 mi.(smooth shifts,shift point at about 2500rpm,no overrevving past 3000 rpm,no long steady speed driving-alternate speed if on highway) and u should be a happy camper! I know i was after i installed my JWT flywheel,HD pressure plate,clutch(which by the way is oem clutch disc)


Thanks for the advice but unfortunately I already rev to 5000rpm a few times within the first 100miles of driving but it was during smooth shifts. There are few rough shifts during the lower rpm and I ain't the perfect 5spd driver. No rev over 3000rpm? How is this possible? This is a 1.6L motor with very little torque under 3000rpm. Most of my driving are between 3000-4000rpm but with gradual rpm rev. There was nothing like hard rev to hit 4000rpm fast. I'm so used to hitting 4500 rpm on the previous clutch that it's pretty hard trying to drive shifting at 3700 rpm.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

No problem u not following my tips exactly as written, just giving u the same advice i have picked up from other posts thru the years. Maybe because i am more patient now, but believe me ,i remember how hard it was to teach myself to keep the revs down.Just take ur time and as u mentioned,u r not the perfect 5spd. driver,use the time (500mi.)to practice consistantly smooth shifts. Then when break-in is over u will really be ready to run. good luck!


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

STEALTHY SENTRA said:


> No problem u not following my tips exactly as written, just giving u the same advice i have picked up from other posts thru the years. Maybe because i am more patient now, but believe me ,i remember how hard it was to teach myself to keep the revs down.Just take ur time and as u mentioned,u r not the perfect 5spd. driver,use the time (500mi.)to practice consistantly smooth shifts. Then when break-in is over u will really be ready to run. good luck!


I tried your advice and had a hard time driving this way when entering the freeway. Even big rigs and grannies are passing me. For my own safety, I had to rev to 3800rpm several times to enter the freeway. 300 more miles to go then I am good.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

I made my 500 miles mark this week and let tires loose over the weekend. All I have to say is "Daymmmm.....this car sounded mean with the exhaust and flywheel/clutch upgrade!!!!" I was hanging right there with a BMW 330 and he couldn't pass me.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

SupraMK3 said:


> I made my 500 miles mark this week and let tires loose over the weekend. All I have to say is "Daymmmm.....this car sounded mean with the exhaust and flywheel/clutch upgrade!!!!" I was hanging right there with a BMW 330 and he couldn't pass me.


So how have the new parts stood up so far? Just curious!


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol funny story, I drove my sr20det avenir motor home for the first time and smoked out the intersection on accident. Not good for the clutch but sure was bad ass. My dd is a b13 ga16de, so I was surprised!


----------



## jwin200sxlove (Feb 3, 2009)

i need help i wish yall would reply on my freakn post


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

jwin200sxlove said:


> i need help i wish yall would reply on my freakn post


I will always answer any post that asks for my help, and that i can answer with my specific diagnostic experience. I was attempting to reach out to a fellow owner of a nissan that, i had prior experience in dealing with his mods.Start a new thread with your freaken problem or keep the OP's questions alive and try to resolve them.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

STEALTHY SENTRA said:


> So how have the new parts stood up so far? Just curious!


A little update on the mods. After I reached my 1500miles break in I was dying to test out the new Fidanza flywheel and stage 1clutch. I was at the stop light next to a BMW 328. I punched it on green and I was one car length ahead of him. I have a new appreciation for little rice rocket. LOLZ The new flywheel requires a little more reving in stop and go traffic but I can still tolerate it. One thing I do noticed is that there is more vibrations from the engine during 75+mph driving. It's definitely way easier to drive than a stage 3 puck clutch. I got the downpipe from Ebay from a company in Ontario, Canada. It requires some modifications to get the O2 sensor to fit correctly. I also upgrade to a JDM catback which also require bending the heat shield so that it wouldn't bang against it on hard cornering.



zacward said:


> Lol funny story, I drove my sr20det avenir motor home for the first time and smoked out the intersection on accident. Not good for the clutch but sure was bad ass. My dd is a b13 ga16de, so I was surprised!


I have smoked out of a intersection a few times because I was a bit careless with the clutch. Luckily this was done after I broke the clutch in. I love the lighter flywheel because it more responsive than the stock setup.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for the update SupraMK3just curious about the outcome!


----------

